# Zinsser BIN primer



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Did you guys noticed an increase of $14 dollars on the Zinsser BIN primer per gallon,I remembered getting a gallon around mid december for $25 BTW 123 is still same price


----------



## TJ Paint

lol hack, that pic was taken at home depot wasn't it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

yes sir I always get Zinsser primers at homedepot paintstores don't carry'em around here.


----------



## TJ Paint

but yeah, i noticed a jump in price here too. Its going for around $30 US. $30 used to be worth $60 around 10 years ago. I forget how much I paid for bin 10 years ago. Oh well. Time to buy some more gold.


----------



## daArch

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did you guys noticed an increase of $14 dollars on the Zinsser BIN primer per gallon,I remembered getting a gallon around mid december for $25 BTW 123 is still same price


and the cans look dented to boot.

WOW, William Zinsser & Company was a gem of a company for 138 years of family ownership. Selling out to RPM in the late 80's was the first step on the downward slide. 

RIP, Zinsser


----------



## jack pauhl

Did they go south? I didnt notice. Lots of excellent new products out right now. I still think Zinsser is the one company I use many different product from that never lets me down. Zinsser has always been the one that "works". Have you seen how they updated the TDS? That is one company with attention to detail in every way possible. I see nothing but constant improvements and innovations coming from Zinsser more than anyone else. They just seem to pump out outstanding product one after the next.

New stuff.

BIN2
BONDZ
SmartPrime
BIN Clear Sealer
Bulls Eye ZERO
Drywall Primer


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Nobody around here sales those primers JP, Wednesday I contacted Zinsser regarding Smartprime they don't know who carries that one in my area. I know Zinsser primers are good, so far I only use 5 available here.

123 Bull Eye
Coverstain
PrimeCoat 2
Guardz
BIN


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Bin, KoverStain and 123 are the only products by them that I use. Late 80s, prolly early 90s I used to use a lot of oil base Shields. It went through a reformulation and had some problems with it. Had a paper job fail after only a few days, as nothing would stick to it! 

Rep came out and all he would say is "Sorry"..........


----------



## [email protected]

For some reason me and 123 and spraying it out side don't get along It Croatians for all of the band wagon for me. Bin is my go to product in general though. 
David


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

BIN is an Interior product, design to only spot prime on exterior


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bin, KoverStain and 123 are the only products by them that I use. Late 80s, prolly early 90s I used to use a lot of oil base Shields. It went through a reformulation and had some problems with it. Had a paper job fail after only a few days, as nothing would stick to it!
> 
> Rep came out and all he would say is "Sorry"..........


Paul,

Shieldz has caused great controversy in the wallcovering fraternity about its suitability. I used oil base circa 1990 on one job because I was stuck without a prep and the local S-W carried Shieldz. It was still holding strong ten years later. I used latex Universal circa 2001. It failed. Rep said I shoulda used two coats. I will never use any Shieldz again. Others use both Shieldz White and Universal with never a problem.

As Zinsser goes through different management organizations, their customer support appears to become more and more distant. When first bought by multi-national conglomerate RPM in the late 80's, they appeared to have a large amount of autonomy, but still no family ownership. Last year when RPM restructured their holdings and Zinsser became a subsidiary of Rustoleum, I noticed a further ..... shall I say .... callousness toward customer support. 

I will always contend that Zinsser was at its best when it concentrated on what William Zinsser (the first) knew best, shellac.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Haven't used oil based Shields since my "incident", and only have used water based Shields a handfull of times when I was in a pinch and couldn't get anything else. Burn me once......


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Not that I'm trying to bad mouth them, if they happen to be fine sponsors of this site :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not that I'm trying to bad mouth them, if they happen to be fine sponsors of this site :whistling2:


 Oh do not fear. Corporations would NEVER withdraw financial support from a forum if a few participants spoke ill of their products.

This is America, after all. :whistling2:


----------



## OraarO

I would recommend using Guardz instead of Shieldz.
Guardz is a fantastic, water based sealer that really works.:thumbup:


----------



## Faron79

Yep...earlier this winter, dealers got a letter from Rust-oleum/Zinsser that Shellac-based products were going WAY up in cost.
The Lac-bug resin harvest has been moderately off for a few years now, and that they were finally forced into a major  price increase.

So...on Jan.1, we had to raise prices....ugghh.

Our main primer lines? C2 and Zinsser!
We're an independent...NOT a big-box!

Faron


----------



## TJ Paint

Faron79 said:


> Yep...earlier this winter, dealers got a letter from Rust-oleum/Zinsser that Shellac-based products were going WAY up in cost.
> The Lac-bug resin harvest has been moderately off for a few years now, and that they were finally forced into a major  price increase.
> 
> So...on Jan.1, we had to raise prices....ugghh.
> 
> Our main primer lines? C2 and Zinsser!
> We're an independent...NOT a big-box!
> 
> Faron


Hey what store are you Faron? Scheels?

Tim


----------



## daArch

Ya know what I love about about supply induced price increases?

When supply becomes more plentiful, the prices don't go down.

Ahh, the beauty of cornering the market in a free market capitalistic society.

(Yes, the big Z did buy the other two major shellac companies in the US)


----------



## sully9er

Things to note:

Shellac is made from the lac bug found in asia.

Made from denatured alcohol and shellac flakes.

Lac bug crop was decimated last year. Think of Honey Bees in the U.S.

Low supply of shellac. High Prices.

That is why 1-2-3 is the same price and Shellac prices are being shifted upwards.


----------



## DHlll

sully9er said:


> Things to note:
> 
> Shellac is made from the lac bug found in asia.
> 
> Made from denatured alcohol and shellac flakes.
> 
> Lac bug crop was decimated last year. Think of Honey Bees in the U.S.
> 
> Low supply of shellac. High Prices.
> 
> That is why 1-2-3 is the same price and Shellac prices are being shifted upwards.


this is true


----------



## Faron79

Yep...was at our local HD last night checkin' prices.
That same price in the picture was in the Fargo HD too.
Lowe's was $39.99 last night.
ACE had a price change too in early Jan.
I think we're $1 less though...

Sorry TJ....can't tell ya directly on this board though...I don't think?!
Business-solicitation rules I think????

Mods...let me know if I'm correct on that point.

Faron


----------



## bikerboy

Well the one thing about shellac prices and BIN going up so much, it will drive competition to come up with something that works as well. They now have an incentive.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Have you guys used the white pigmented shellac primer from SW ?


----------



## bikerboy

Even though I buy a lot of stuff from them, I avoided most of the primers because of the insanely high prices for something I can get similar elsewhere. (for less)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

That one I think is 30.99 plus tax 9 dollar difference per gallon


----------



## sincere painter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Nobody around here sales those primers JP, Wednesday I contacted Zinsser regarding Smartprime they don't know who carries that one in my area. I know Zinsser primers are good, so far I only use 5 available here.
> 
> 123 Bull Eye
> Coverstain
> PrimeCoat 2
> Guardz
> BIN


Trying to get my boss to use Guardz. I used it a long time ago...seems the biggest benefit was no "bubbling" after skimming over Guardz. Usually use oil pro block (get sick from the smell, too proud/talkative/stupid to wear a respirator) feel really dizzy for the rest of the day. By the way, does beer really help clean this crap out of the blood stream? Joint compound skim will bubble mostly on very damaged drywall.

Guardz was a remarkable drywall repair product and latex was a really big plus and surprisngly worked well (other latex primers would usually bubble). However, I wonder if oil would seal and "harden" better.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

jack pauhl said:


> Did they go south? I didnt notice. Lots of excellent new products out right now. I still think Zinsser is the one company I use many different product from that never lets me down. Zinsser has always been the one that "works". Have you seen how they updated the TDS? That is one company with attention to detail in every way possible. I see nothing but constant improvements and innovations coming from Zinsser more than anyone else. They just seem to pump out outstanding product one after the next.
> 
> New stuff.
> 
> BIN2
> BONDZ
> SmartPrime
> BIN Clear Sealer
> Bulls Eye ZERO
> Drywall Primer



I must say I love their new line of products too. I always felt they were so cheap for their quality and that's why I really liked them more too. I also have received letters from our local paint companies that the materials demand to make paint are in shortage and therefore prices are raising. So perhaps their reputation combined with this is causing the hike? hmm.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

sincere painter said:


> Trying to get my boss to use Guardz. I used it a long time ago...seems the biggest benefit was no "bubbling" after skimming over Guardz. Usually use oil pro block (get sick from the smell, too proud/talkative/stupid to wear a respirator) feel really dizzy for the rest of the day. By the way, does beer really help clean this crap out of the blood stream? Joint compound skim will bubble mostly on very damaged drywall.
> 
> Guardz was a remarkable drywall repair product and latex was a really big plus and surprisngly worked well (other latex primers would usually bubble). However, I wonder if oil would seal and "harden" better.


I found this product and thought it to be possible an excellent product.

http://www.romandecoratingproducts.com/images/Literature/RX35-SellSheet5.5.10.pdf


----------



## sincere painter

daArch said:


> and the cans look dented to boot.
> 
> WOW, William Zinsser & Company was a gem of a company for 138 years of family ownership. Selling out to RPM in the late 80's was the first step on the downward slide.
> 
> RIP, Zinsser


Put 4 gal on my stinkin, basement walls, awesome primer, but stinky. Off topic but, my next step is stud, insulate, drywall inside AND french drain the outside perimeter in spring before moisture comes back.

Any opinions?


----------



## sincere painter

daArch said:


> and the cans look dented to boot.
> 
> WOW, William Zinsser & Company was a gem of a company for 138 years of family ownership. Selling out to RPM in the late 80's was the first step on the downward slide.
> 
> RIP, Zinsser





Custom Brush Co. said:


> I found this product and thought it to be possible an excellent product.
> 
> http://www.romandecoratingproducts.com/images/Literature/RX35-SellSheet5.5.10.pdf


Probably not available at SW but don't use it too much anyway...looks like good stuff, the only thing "good" about oil is someone's excuse to get a case of beer afterward...getting ready to join in:no:


----------



## [email protected]

SW Does have one. I don't remember what they call it. Old pricing it was about the same. Doesn't cover as well and seams to be thinner. Drys to allmost a SW dover color. 
David


----------



## Edgar214

Zinsser B-I-N is still listed at home Depot's web site for $24.97 per gal. They honor that price. I just bought 8 gallons.
Yes I went to HD. money is money.
Thanks Mike


----------

